# alarm reset



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

first of all, when i bought my car, there was an alarm installed...i'm pretty sure it's stock...i never got the keypad though

so when i installed my intake a few months ago, we disconnected the battery -- upon reconnection, the alarm went off and nothing would stop it...we tried the kill switch, and nothing happened, tried unlocking the doors with the keys, nothing, and tried putting the key in the ignition and turning it to 'on' and nothing happened

so, we pulled the ground cable out of the alarm, and i never reconnected it

i recently bought an oem remote, and tried to reprogram it, but it wouldn't reprogram -- i'm thinking it's because my alarm isn't connected

anyone know how to reconnect the ground cables without the alarm going off indefinately? i tried connecting them today and just letting the alarm go off, but after completing the first cycle of loud annoying noise, the alarm went into another cycle -- after that cycle, the car wouldn't start, so i pulled the ground cable again

any help would be much obliged


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pull the fuse for the alarm. Put the cable on then try re-inserting the fuse.

It's more or less a fail-safe. Anyone messes with your car and unhooks the battery to get around it when they put the cables back on, well you know what happens.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Pull the fuse for the alarm. Put the cable on then try re-inserting the fuse.
> 
> It's more or less a fail-safe. Anyone messes with your car and unhooks the battery to get around it when they put the cables back on, well you know what happens.


i checked the fuse box, and i didn't see a fuse for the alarm...which fuse should i pull?


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

bump


----------

